# Metabolic damage and carbs



## Sully (Nov 14, 2016)

Weight Loss, 'Metabolic Damage' and the Magic of Carbs? Human Study Probes Effects of Carbohydrate Content, GL & GI on Diet-Induced Suppression of Resting Metabolic Rate - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone

Decent study, but not perfect. Worth a read, though. It potentially makes a reasonable challenge to the effectiveness of ketogenic dieting. At the very least, it might suggest that it's a good idea to use T3 during low carb dieting to supplement the suppression of the thyroid gland. It needs further study before any solid conclusions can be drawn, though.


----------



## cybrsage (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 25, 2016)

Very interesting and possibly onto something big. We need more clinical studies for sure.


----------



## Sully (Dec 25, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Very interesting and possibly onto something big. We need more clinical studies for sure.



Agreed.


----------

